# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Flores TROPICALES Baston del Emperador, Alpinias, Heliconias.

## Janeth7

He estado buscando tratamientos y cuidados sobre estas flores y no encuentro. Quisiera saber si en Peru hay un àrea dedicada a este tipo de flores porque en Colombia hay seminarios y eventos. Si alguien sabe como tratarlas seria de gran ayuda. Tengo 2 hectareas de flores entre ellas el Baston del Emperador, Alpinias y Heliconias pero las heliconias se estan muriendo algo les paso. Quisiera una manito porfavor. Por ahora lo estamos vendiendo en la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado - Madre de Dios como en el mercado, panteon, cuando hay fiestas como el dia de la madre, dia del padre pero quisieramos benderlo fuera de este lugar porque se esta despercidiciando.Temas similares: manejo de flores Curso de liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas tropicales Perú reducirá a cero la tasa de deforestación de sus bosques tropicales al 2020 Gobierno peruano aprueba Convenio Internacional de las Maderas Tropicales MANUAL DE MANEJO POSTCOSECHA DE FRUTAS TROPICALES (Papaya, piña, plátano, cítricos)

----------


## jpcalienes

Hola,yo te puedo ayudar , justo viajo a cuzco esta semana y podriamos coordinar.saludos

----------

